# Looking to get into Yak fishing just a few questions first



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thinking about getting a yak. I have used them before but never for fishing, actually its been years since Ive been in one. Couple of questions

1. What brand, size/style should I be looking for....I want on that is sturdy and dont turnover very easy. I am looking for something to striper fish with launching from chicks beach to fish the CBBT pilings. would rather not have to worry about going in the drink when its cold

2. What is the costs of these things

3. are they equipped for fishing i.e. rod holders storage space etc

4. do i need special carrier for my SUV? or can I just tie it onto the factory installed carrier that came on the vehicle

5. how heavy are they can one man put it on/take it off the roof of a SUV

6. do you guys have any trouble landing fish in them especially a large striper?

7. how often do you roll them and are they hard to right them/get back into them if you do

8 do you need to wear a wet/dry suit of winter fishing

9. And lastly where would I go to buy one

10 ok this is the last one....anyone got a nice used one or know where i could find a used one...also have a buddy who is also interested in a used ine

thanks
ken


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

1.) currently they are only making yaks with blue and silver.  
2.) all other colors will be produced when the redskins can beat dallas  

seriously, pull up search for buying a yak and you will find these questions. alot to go over but it is listed here or a tidalfish.com.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Check out the Paddlefest at the 64th St. seashore State Park. It's sponsered by a local Yak and Canoe shop, Wild River Outfitters, and they bring almost everything they own to the park so you can "test-drive" them. Most of the questions you've just asked can be answered there in person, by demonstration.

There will also be a new group of Yak anglers there, the TKAA (Tidewater Kayak Anglers Asso.), that will be glad to show you some of their fishing rigged Yaks and answer fishing related questions. I've recently got into this and love it.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Check ou this site for some idea of what's offered and price ranges... Occaisionally they have some used vessels as well>>>
http://www.paddleva.com/
And this site can give ya the lowdown on some of the questions you posed>>>
http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/
These things add a whole new level of romance to fishing... Good stuff  
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

redskinsFan,

I'm in the same process as you. But that process has taken me over a year now. During that year, I researched on the web everything I can possibly read on yak fishing. I think jay b hit it right on the head when he said, you should demo the yaks personally. Not all yaks are made alike and depending on what type of fishing you are going to do(bay, open ocean, river, pond or lake), you should be able to narrow down your choices. 

Also, another question is, how tall and heavy are you? Also, are you top heavy? Being comfortable and safe is really important.

Also, if you plan on going out on cold weather, you will probaly need to spend couple hundred dollars on cold weather clothing. Your life will depend on it.

Used boat is a good way to lower your cost, I seen real nice used yaks go as low as 300. New ones will cost you 500 to whatever your heart wants to spend. 

kayakfishingstuff.com is a real helpful site that has really good information gear toward East coast yak fishermen. If you do a search on google for "kayak fishing" you will also find west coast yak fishing. These guys go out and catch yellow fin tuna and thresher sharks. Pictures are really cool to look at. 

Hope this helps, let me know if you need more info. I been calling around lots of shops to check on their prices for Wilderness System Tarpon 120. They all seem to have same price, except for Get:Outdoors. Their package deals which come with paddle and pfd is pretty good.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Ken, 
Is that all you want to know?  You definately want to go to First Landing State Park on the 14 th. You'll get to see, handle and paddle yaks there and can get all your questions answered. Read the posts and show up at one of the local yak attacks to see what others are using. And as mentioned before, kayakfishingstuff.com. has a lot of info.
Get ready to have some major fun.
George


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

If you don't get to go to the demo day, don't let that stop you from getting one. Get a sit on top type. The sit ins will work but an SOT is way better for open water fishing.

Things you must have to get started:

SOT kayak 
waders
GOOD PFD
GOOD paddle
paddle leash

This will set you back $700 minimum unless you can find someone who wants to unload their boat and all their gear used.

Then outfit it for what suits you best with safety gear, crates, rod holders, lights, etc. Take a look at kayakfishingstuff.com for pictures of rigged kayaks and you will get the picture.

Good luck, it is well worth the money.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

OK everyone has posted the same thing but! Go to kayakfishingstuff.com and look at the fishing kayaks comparision page. then go to the boards page and read the section for newbie's then further down there is a section that has kayak reviews for the more popular manufactures. Then go back to the main page and find the secton that has articals and read them. Spend this week reading/studing and make a list of any questions you still have and try to make it to the demo day on the 14th. Between the manufacure rep's and the TKAA group most of your questions should be answered. Also you can find more product reviews at paddling.net
As far as a car rack you can just rap a couple of pool noodles around your yak then tie it to the car/suv but after you spend the money for a kayak you will want to protect/secure the yak better and a rack does this well.
Dressing for kayak fishing involves dressing for the water temps not the air temps.

This is the week for anyone who is thinking about getting a kayak. The only cost is to get in the park and that is $4 per car so load up the family.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow thanks for the responses. Seems there is alot of info out there. What I really need to help narrow the search down some is some names and styles 

I am 5'8'' 165 and not top heavy. Want a yak to fish local bays lynhaven and rudy as well as CBBT close to shore. Would launch it at chicks beach. Have no desire to go way out from shore just far enough to get to the stripers  couple hundred yards or so. want one that is sturdy and not likly to roll

been to some of the web sites but really dont know what i should be looking for. I will try to make the show on the 14th sure would be nice to demo some.

once again thanks for all the help you guys are great

maybe we can all get together when i get one

I am the type that does a lot of research but does nit take alot of time once my mind is made up. 

Should have one before the end of june.

any additional help is always appreciated

ken

one last thing 



> 1.) currently they are only making yaks with blue and silver.
> 2.) all other colors will be produced when the redskins can beat dallas


if they only come in blue and silver i would rather stay on the beach :--|


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

With your size, two of the more popular kayaks would be Tarpon120 and Prowler13. Both of these should be at the demo. If not one of TKAA members may have one there.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Evryone see you all at the Demo


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*info*

Hey guys... Can anyone give me a link to the paddlefest info, or tell me what the hours are?? THANKS in advance and Fish On
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*cool deal*

L00ks like it is from 9am-4pm... I've included the link which some kind soul on Tidalfish gave to me>>>>
http://www.wildriveroutfitters.com/retail05/EventsFRM.htm

See ya there!!
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey RedskinsFan,

I'm also about your size and narrowed my search down to Wilderness System Tarpon120. I ruled out Ocean Kayak Prowler13 because its seat arrangement did not allow my son to sit in front of me.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

seasalt i went to those websites and looked and read about all of them and the tarpon 120 looks good. There are several I like but that one seems reasonably priced got good reviews. I will be looking for some used ones first.

Also I will check out all the types they have at the show this weekend.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Redskins fan*

I don't know if you have seen the comparison chart that Kayakfishingstuff.com has. It is an excellent comparison between different kayaks.

I am 5'11" and weigh 190. I have the OK prowler 13 and love it. I took it the OBX and had a blast paddling through the ocean surf. It is very sturdy in my opinion, but it is the only one I have ever tried, so I don't have anything to reference it against. Your best bet will be the demo day to try out a variety and find what you like.

My .02. 

If the dealers don't have a prowler 13 on hand, you're welcome to demo mine. I plan on being there, weather permitting.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

> If the dealers don't have a prowler 13 on hand, you're welcome to demo mine. I plan on being there, weather permitting.


Hey Surf Rat that is mighty nice of you I may have to take you up on that offer


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Redskins fan*

No problem, still haven't nailed down my plans, but if I make it I will be in a green GMC Safari van ( plate #YAT 8909) with a yellow Yak on top.

Hope to meet you there.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

The manufacturers reps from Ocean Kayak, Hobie, Wilderness Systems, Perception/Dagger, and Old Town will be there.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks Cat if you are there i will find you. I will be driving a iszuzu rodeo bule and grey with a ******* tire cover on the back


ruthless thanks for the update look forward to seeing the demo's


----------

